# Assistance or Help Needed



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 18, 2013)

I need a hundred dollars by monday. My school got me in some mess

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Masonic Law Question*



KINGTHURMON said:


> I need a hundred dollars by monday. My school got me in some mess
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





Freemason Connect Mobile
What?


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Masonic Law Question*

I need a hundred dollars by monday bc this guy got me and my business partner in trouble. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Masonic Law Question*



KINGTHURMON said:


> I need a hundred dollars by monday. My school got me in some mess
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





KINGTHURMON said:


> I need a hundred dollars by monday bc this guy got me and my business partner in trouble.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I am not really certain that you are handling this request in a proper manner, my friend. Surely you have other Brethren local to you that you can make such a request for assistance... Other than over the internet??


----------



## appzdude (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Masonic Law Question*



KINGTHURMON said:


> I need a hundred dollars by monday. My school got me in some mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 20, 2013)

Just curious... Why would brother in financial distress get online and ask for money. This may be bogus.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 20, 2013)

Well yesterday this fellow asked in another thread:




> Do most masons sell there(sic) souls?



And when asked who we're supposed to sell them to responded:




> They say the devil




"KINGTHURMON" - we don't work this way.  And your questions, both the devil worshiping one and now asking for money out of the blue are - well I don't wish to be rude. 

We are serious men.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

It doesn't work that way friend. And like bro. Stewart said, don't you have local brethren to help you. Also as bro. Harley stated, we are serious men. Maybe you should elaborate a bit more as to why you need $100.00. I don't think saying your school got you into a mess is enough for anyone to handover their hard earned dough. Besides what kind if school gets their student into "messes?"


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry, when I quoted bro. Stewart, that was a question, not a statement, sorry if it looks rude. Not my intention


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 20, 2013)

This is what happened. Me and my business partner sell shoes. The wrong size came in for the guy that ordered it. So me and the guy made an agreement that i would buy him a new pair. But the next day he asked for his money back. I told him i would give it to him ASAP. So he turns around and says i needed to have it by friday. I told him i wouldnt have it. So he says hes not trying to go back to jail. Im like i just told you i would give it to you ASAP. So he starts threatening me, then he gets the school involved. The school said in the state of Tennessee the buyer has 3 days to change there mind. So i have to give him the money in cash on monday or i will get suspended from school. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 20, 2013)

If you are indeed a Mason, go to the lodge that granted you the privilege of becoming a member and ask your brothers. 


Freemasonry


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

Brethren: I've literally just read an article on the website masonicinfo.com and sounds a bit like this situation, here it is:

'MUGGED IN LONDON' email

Perhaps not coincidentally, the day following those invitations being sent, I received - at two personal email addresses - a plea from a Brother Mason in Canada claiming to have been in London where he was mugged. The email, somewhat predictably, asked for cash. However, as this Brother was seriously ill at the time and such travel would have been completely impossible for him, I knew the message to be a scam.

Further, the email was nearly identical to one that another Mason had ostensibly sent this past summer, again claiming to be in London and needing cash. Needless to say, it was false also.

What has happened - in both cases - is that a Mason's email address book had been stolen.

Is it possible that the Canadian Mason signed into the facelodge.com website where his address book was electronically purloined? Perhaps.

Be forewarned that if you do receive an email from someone you know claiming to be in London (or anywhere unexpected) and needing you to send cash, it is a scam! If the situation were as it's presented in the email, why didn't your friend just phone you and talk to you personally? Don't fall for these scams, Brethren!

Also here's the link for the site (sorry if its a mobile address) : http://www.masonicinfo.com/facelodge.htm

KINGTHURMON: It would be wrong for me to assume that you are a scam artist, a thief or a liar and so I will give you the benefit of the doubt, just as i would to anyone, so I don't believe that you are any of these. However there are a lot of people out there who use the name of Freemasonry for personal or malicious gain. Again I'm not saying that you are, but as masons we are taught to be cautious. You really haven't stated what lodge and jurisdiction your from, and your profile only says your a Master Mason.  As many other brethren have stated, there are probably better options for you to go by to get the $100.00 to fix your predicament. It seems that your in dire need, and it would probably a time consuming process to find someone close enough to meet you. That's if there is someone close enough to you. Perhaps you can work out something out with the school where you can set up a payment plan? Or request that you can get an extension so as to be able to refund the money? Also do you have any close friends or family that could lend you the money for the time being, so as to not get suspended? Anyway I hope you you figure out you situation, and I certainly hope you don't get suspended from school. I also find it odd that you school is going suspend you over a refunded pair of shoes. Anyway, God bless my friend. 

Brethren, correct if i'm wrong, or shed some light if I'm just over reacting.


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 20, 2013)

I totally understand where your coming from. Im not a scam artist i just really need this money so i wont get suspended. I dont like asking for money at all. Im a young african american male trying to get through school. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

Where do you go to school?


----------



## OES513 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ur school cant do that...it could b hear say...maybe ask ur lodge...

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jerry H. Evans Jr. (Apr 25, 2013)

Scam. Straight scam. You got yourself in trouble. Not my money.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jerry H. Evans Jr. (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think the Masons and the sorority for a community college are based on same curriculum. Unfortunately I, You made another mistake.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## adolfobt (Apr 25, 2013)

Weird 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## nfasson (Jul 21, 2013)

I know a Nigerian prince who might be able to help you out...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fernendisjoyc (Jul 24, 2013)

Ask a family member whom you may know..


----------



## brother josh (Jul 24, 2013)

Go to ur lodge 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 24, 2013)

His profile has no home lodge NOT A MASON


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Larry48 (Jul 25, 2013)

How would a school start enforcing civil law? Scam


----------

